# Clocks for the bedroom



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two things I've been meaning to post about.

The first is we have a projection clock in the bedroom, I've had it for roughly 10 years, and it gets a radio time signal but it's about 7-8 minutes fast compared to the TV, Puter or the internet, and I can't figure out why.

Tother is I want to replace the above with a luminous type of clock, I've bought 4 so far and had to return them all because they don't work for more than a couple of hours once the lights go out, so does anyone have one which you can see all night long?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe up north the time is different.:grin2: But I will be interested in the replies you get, I always wanted a 12v digital clock for the van, but the cost was prohibitive. 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

12v digital are all over ebay, but I'm looking for analogue, as we're wanting a totally dark bedroom.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kev, I use one of these in the van. Acctim Smartlite Alarm Clock Model 13422.

It's not radio controlled but the display is illuminated when it gets dark. A bit heavy on batteries, it uses 3 x AA and I usually take them out if the van is unoccupied for a long period.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes but I want it in large size numbers, as it will be around 10ft away from me.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

scept1c said:


> Hi Kev, I use one of these in the van. Acctim Smartlite Alarm Clock Model 13422.
> 
> It's not radio controlled but the display is illuminated when it gets dark. A bit heavy on batteries, it uses 3 x AA and I usually take them out if the van is unoccupied for a long period.


Cheers Sceptic, I don't want a illuminated one as that would add light to the room, I'm looking for what used to be called Luminous.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we have a couple of radio controlled digital alarm clocks bought from Lidl. they're pretty small (kind of 1/5 of house brick size) and although the dial isn't lit up at night (you can read it in daylight), there's a small button on top you can depress to light it up. but as with all things Lidl/Aldi - you get what they have on offer at the time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

Just to be clear what we want.

We just want a normal analogue clock with or without an alarm, (I use the alarm on my phone) ticking or not, but with good quality luminous numbers and hands rather than a light or button for a light.

We've had just about every other type of clock and they don't work for us, digital of any type is no good, nor are ones with lights in them, we did have one luminous one from Lidl which I took back yesterday, it was just the job, except it didn't stay luminous long enough.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

This any good for you Kev?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stylish-Seiko-Luminous-Office-Clock/dp/B004VDFE2G

Hmmm - just read the reviews - perhaps not...

Or this one with a separate power source for the hands

http://www.amazon.co.uk/HITO-Non-ti...456934399&sr=8-4&keywords=wall+clock+luminous

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If nothing else kev this might get you over to sleep 

http://kronometric.org/article/lume/


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

We have one of these:

http://www.gingkoelectronics.com/collections/slab-click-clock.

It is normally just a dark block of 'wood' but when touched anywhere it illuminates for about 20 seconds. I also comes on when a sharp noise is made, eg clap or clicking fingers. Battery operated and very tasteful.

Cheers 'n' Beers


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

You don't want the radio time signal clock you need the good old radio active ones they used to make


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tezmcd said:


> You don't want the radio time signal clock you need the good old radio active ones they used to make


Yes, if only I could find one, I used to have one as kid, loved the tick tock, very soothing.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

how about one of these then.

cabby

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Radioacti...752199?hash=item1ea7d4ae47:g:9T8AAOSwAKxWXKpo


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Actually that's not a bad link Cabby

If the clock maker (mad scientist) is amenable, all you need are some of his tritium "blobs" - stick them on any old clock and off you go

I'm going to drop him a line and see what the SP is

Cheers

Dave

PS - well, that was easy... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tritium-L...ht-12mm-x-2-mm-Glow-in-the-Dark-/131194807629

D


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Avoid any clock that is radio controlled if you intend to go outside the UK - the radio will keep it to UK time whatever you do - we have one that can be relied on to be 1 hour out on French time no matter how many times you set it - you can never totally disable the radio update.....

Ours is luminous and is easily seen BUT the brightness is due to a small LED keeping it bright when it is dark....... I think the old fashioned luminous ones relied on radioactivity which is a no-no now (UK rules NOT EU) due to "'Elf & Safety".

We used to dive the wreck of the James Egan Lane in Whitsand Bay (near Plymouth) a US Liberty ship that was torpedoed in the channel and eventually sank where it is now, part of her cargo were 2" discs for the front of instruments for aircraft - they were coated with radioactive paint and gave off light for use at night - even 50 years later they were still easy to locate due to the light...... They were all eventually cleared by RN Clearance Divers as the risk of amateurs popping one in their pocket was deemed too high - most divers at that time were male and the proximity was felt to be dangerous unless you had a good supply of 6 fingered gloves......

Luminosity IS regarded as an unacceptable risk now and has frequently been replaced by LED illumination - which is m*uch *brighter..... and probably too bright for what you want....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just want an old fashioned one, might hit the charity shops next week, see if they have anything no one else wants.

Reasons for all this is Liz doesn't like a lit room, a single LED is enough to keep her awake, daft really as she says she can't see it with her eyes closed, but I'd do anything to give a good nights sleep.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You can get clocks with red displays rather than the blue ones. These are supposed to be less intrusive into sleep??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> You can get clocks with red displays rather than the blue ones. These are supposed to be less intrusive into sleep??


Any light at all is no good Pat, it needs to be luminescent only.

I'm not bothered, I'm happy with the projection clock, even if it's out, no one made any comments about why that is yet?


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> Actually that's not a bad link Cabby
> 
> If the clock maker (mad scientist) is amenable, all you need are some of his tritium "blobs" - stick them on any old clock and off you go
> 
> ...


Nice find Dave. I like them. I don't think they'll solve Kev's problem though as I think they'll be as bright as LED (especially the green) Oh, and you might end up growing another head:surprise:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Ere you go Kev.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CITIZEN-1...664589?hash=item4d4034814d:g:7BQAAOSwWTRWyKJY

"...and will add a touch of nostalgic chic to your bedroom."
What's not to like?


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

There seems to be lots of new luminous bedside clocks on ebay.

I searched 'analogue bedside clock'

Or am I missin' summat?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

chilly said:


> Nice find Dave. I like them. I don't think they'll solve Kev's problem though as I think they'll be as bright as LED (especially the green) Oh, and you might end up growing another head:surprise:


We used to have beta lights (as we called them) back in the day when I was at Shrivenham (Royal Military College of Science)

The various suppliers used to demo their night vision stuff once a year to try for their slice of the defence budget and we always came away with a handful of goodies - great for night fishing bite indicators - if that's what you were into...

I'm going to order a couple when I get back home to convert a (currently non-luminous) radio controlled wall clock so I can see it from bed.

Can't think why Kev's existing projector clock is always minutes out though.

Does it need a reset somehow?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> Ere you go Kev.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CITIZEN-1...664589?hash=item4d4034814d:g:7BQAAOSwWTRWyKJY
> 
> ...


Cheers Chills, but I don't want to buy off Ebay etc for this as all the ones I've tried so far are no good, and it's a PITA to send back for a refund.

I'm happy to buy new, but only of someone recommends a particular clock and links to it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> We used to have beta lights (as we called them) back in the day when I was at Shrivenham (Royal Military College of Science)
> 
> The various suppliers used to demo their night vision stuff once a year to try for their slice of the defence budget and we always came away with a handful of goodies - great for night fishing bite indicators - if that's what you were into...
> 
> ...


I've tried resetting it, put new batteries in, left it unplugged for 24hours, nothing seems to make it right.


----------

